# 10 point with the old smoke pole



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my first post here in the hunting forums .. harvested this decent 10 point Saturday evening . Boy was it cold in the morning my truck said it was -3 and with a little breeze ..I dress warm in layers and have my wool sleeping indian gear on and barely made it to 10:30am ,,came back to my stand around 3:30pm and set up in my lone wolf climber ,,after 15 minutes I had 2 bucks walking my way this 10 point and an older 8 with a narrower rack but it was high and had more mass ..I had this 10 in front of me for 45 minutes because I was waiting on the older 8 point.. Well that 8 never came close enough for a clean shot so I put the bead on this 10 point and he didn't go 10 steps ... I love hunting with my muzzie ..trying to put a picture up.... ps was hunting in Jefferson county and thanks ogf I love reading everybody elses stories


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats! Gotta love the late season!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck and the high contrast picture is GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

forgot to mention ,, I have a 4x4 Toyota tundra and me and my wife had a hell of a time trying to get him in the bed of my truck...the older I get the tougher everything gets ... even hunting..LOL


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful buck there. Congrats.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

mmtchell said:


> forgot to mention ,, I have a 4x4 Toyota tundra and me and my wife had a hell of a time trying to get him in the bed of my truck...the older I get the tougher everything gets ... even hunting..LOL


Don't know about the Tundra but if you have the type of tailgate hinges that you can remove one end from the truck and let the tailgate hang down against the truck, it will give you a kind of ramp effect and you won't have to get the deer up and over the edge of the tailgate. Makes loading it a little easier.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice Buck, hunt Jefferson as well


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice buck and he looks young. Bet that more mass 8pt was daddy then... You are into a good gene pool there!


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice buck! congrats on getting him with a stink pipe. our ml season is all I hunt now. just cant hunt like I use to, getting to old.
sherman


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I bow hunt the rut in late October and November, ,then wait for muzzie season, ,,,privateer you're right about this buck being young I'm guessing 2 1/2 maybe 3 1/2 years-old. .the butcher put him on the scale and his weight was 156 dressed. ..so he could be 3 1/2 ,,the other buck was alot heavier looking, , but it's real hard to pass up this deer when its that cold out in that treestand. ..lol


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a stud ....Well done. Ya can only shoot what's in front of ya. Maybe next year that bruiser will be even bigger u were after.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Boy that would be awesome, , but right now I'm enjoying my harvest, ,,backstraps tonight ,,,tenderloins and eggs for breakfast. ..mmmmm...life is good .....


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

mmtchell said:


> I bow hunt the rut in late October and November, ,then wait for muzzie season, ,,,privateer you're right about this buck being young I'm guessing 2 1/2 maybe 3 1/2 years-old. .the butcher put him on the scale and his weight was 156 dressed. ..so he could be 3 1/2 ,,the other buck was alot heavier looking, , but it's real hard to pass up this deer when its that cold out in that treestand. ..lol


I would not have passed up this guy either.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Need to get you a trailer hitch and put a tray on it. Then its only a foot off the ground . Its heck to get old. Im almost 65 but can still get them on that tray.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I got one damn and until you just mentioned it I forgot I even had it ..thanks. ...buddy. ..


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice deer, congratulations. Nice to see it come from Jefferson. I used to do a good bit of hunting there.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Believe me, ,,it's been slow as heck the last 5 year's, ,I use to hunt a bunch of farms with some other great guy's, and they moved on or just quit hunting because its been so slow ,,,there has been years where I've seen 6 deer all year,,,and thats hunting hard also...so I'm going to really enjoy this hunt...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck! I wouldn't have been able to pass on him at this point in the season, I used to hunt Jefferson Co back in the late 80s, the farms I hunted had than has good populations of deer and some trophy bucks, had heard it's declined as the years have gone by.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes they have, I love to hunt but I've been walleye fishing more the last 3 years than ever before , because of the population of deer and my buddies not hunting anymore because of it...so I get a little cabin to stay in with my wife ,,she doesn't hunt but loves the piece and quiet. ..and she's helped me a few times dragging a dear out of the woods,, especially uphill. ...lol..she's only 100 lbs ....


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Buck and its a job putting a good sized deer in the back of a truck, I also use the receiver mounted rack its a lot easier.


----------

